# HC Requirements



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't get mines to spread or give me that great lawn effect. So I was wondering what conditions do you guys or girls have it growing in. Thanks Eric.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how long have you had it?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

3 watts/gallon (via ODNO, 1 T8, 1 T12) on a 26-G "show" size tank
CO2 @ 30ppm
Seachem Excel
Estimative Index-style dosing Greg Watson ferts & Seachem Flourish 
Temp @ 76 deg F
Undetectable nitrates, ammonia
kh = 4-6
gh = 12-15

I started out with about a pencil eraser size of HC, and have cultivated ~4ft2 at least by now.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> how long have you had it?


 I have had it for over a month.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

I find it very easy plant to grow if u have petience. U must give it time! main took 3 months to spread ...



















other thing u need are : planty of light (over 0.5wpl) and a lot of co2 n no3


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Eric,

They'll do well under conditions as Mor b mentioned. It also helps if your substrate is mature/fertile. Root supplements like Flourish tabs will give them a really good boost. Sometimes I have them in a tank where the substrate isn't rich enough. What I do then is tie them to some driftwood. That way, they get everything straight from the water, and grow faster than those in the "weak" gravel.

They're not as difficult as some people think. Hang in there!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

OK, Mor B are you trying to make me jealous?. I think I'll kick you out of your house and take over that tank for you! LOL . Nice pics. Mine just takes it sweet time. I hope it can spread alittle faster. Oh well. I just wait and see. Thanks you guys and girls.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

Erirku said:


> . I hope it can spread alittle faster. Oh well. I just wait and see.


 :razz: thats way i love this plant - if it will grow faster it would become a problem like glossostigma ....

here is the same tank with glosso


















and here is how it ended after a short time (look at the back )









and replacing it with hc


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have HC in my 40g and I can tell you that ir carpets in both high and low light (1/3 of my tank is significantly shaded by floating stems LOL). It grows slower there, yet still carpeted. I do use ferts almost daily and CO2.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Hc?*

Pardon my ignorance, what is HC (I'm still learning plant names and abbreviations), its just what I need for my tank.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

> Pardon my ignorance, what is HC (I'm still learning plant names and abbreviations), its just what I need for my tank.


HC is an abbreviation for Hemianthus callitrichoides, a foreground plant, (HC in PlantFinder). Don't worry about not knowing these things, I've kept plants for years now and I still learn things every day.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

*What WPG?*

I noticed that the plant finder has the light requirement as high. What would be the minimum WPG, would 3 WPG be enough?

Thanks!!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Holy Carp!









I would love to get my hands on that much unwanted glosso! 
I would also love to get my hands on that much HC and/or elatine too! Just so you don't all think I'm a total glutton for punishment.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

praxx, im from ISRAEL. the shippment will cost u more then 40$!!! - try get from local members. if u cant find any, i can send it too u but u will have to pay the S+H


----------

